# My experience with Manpower's clenbuterol



## Hurt (Jul 14, 2012)

As most of you probably know from my log I'm prepping for my first contest right now.  I started my clenbuterol regimen yesterday.  I'm using 40mcg of clen ED from Manpower, one of our sponsors here at SI.

Of course I can't report on fatburning just yet, but I can tell you so far that this stuff is absolutely having an effect.  Some things I noticed immediately:

-Increased heartrate
-Energy(akin to having a little too much coffee, was actually effective yesterday pre-leg workout...didn't even need my preworkout supplement)
-Increased body temperature - my entire t shirt was SOAKED at the end of leg day yesterday, usually it get's about halfway down, but it was SOAKED, and so were my shorts.  I looked like I'd been swimming.

Tomorrow I will incrementally measure my heartrate post-dosage eg. 10, 20, 30 min after taking to see how high it gets, for those interested.

I will keep posting in this thread as well, regarding fat loss.  You guys can check my log for corresponding pictures.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 14, 2012)

Very nice Hurt like always pretty sure all the detail we need to know will be here. I will follow this bro


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 14, 2012)

Cool bro thanx for the report I am lurking around clen but I am worried about the heart rate/bp so I will be interested to see how it works out for you


----------



## DF (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice to know will be following along.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 14, 2012)

Good start hurt... I have a ton of his albuterol. Potent as hell. My only complaint is I wish he had 2mcg caps and not 4. 4 is too much at one time for me.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah I think I'm going to pick up some 20's in the clen, split the dosage up.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 14, 2012)

I almost forgot to mention, the shipping was ridiculously fast.  I had my clen in hand 3 days after ordering.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 14, 2012)

I just got my package from Manpower today and im so stoked. Very happy. A++ as they say!


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 15, 2012)

I can vouch for manpower. Fast shipping, great products!


----------



## Hurt (Jul 16, 2012)

So today is just day 3 of clen.  I'm dosing in the AM right when I wake up before fasted cardio.  It's nice, I just put the capsule on my nightstand and when the alarm sounds I pop it in my mouth, 10 min later I'm leaping out of bed ready for cardio


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 26, 2012)

very nice.  I was considering getting some clen and t3 from them and this just solidified my choice.  keep us posted on how it's going.  

also, are you keeping it at the same dose or ramping it up for 2 weeks?


----------



## Hurt (Jul 26, 2012)

Been a while since I updated.  I am definitely continuing to lean down considerably...veins are showing up more and more in my lower abs, quads, and delts especially.  I don't feel as though I've lost any muscle at all either!  Staying nice and full.


Dark, I have so far stayed at a consistent 40mcg Ed but may ramp it up depending on what my coach says.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 26, 2012)

are you following a 2 on 2 off type protocol or are you going to run some benadryl with it?


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 27, 2012)

I have used MPs clen many times... it is on point for damn sure. You will love the results.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 27, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> are you following a 2 on 2 off type protocol or are you going to run some benadryl with it?



Since I'm paying a coach to design my regimen, unfortunately I can't really say how we're doing the protocol, aside from my current dose range


----------



## Mrs63Vette (Jul 27, 2012)

I am currently running 40mcg of MP Clen.  Its good stuff!


----------



## Hurt (Jul 27, 2012)

Mrs63Vette said:


> I am currently running 40mcg of MP Clen.  Its good stuff!



Nice Mrs63Vette! Are you splitting it up into two doses of 20, or taking all 40 at once?


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 27, 2012)

i may grab some T3 as well.  hope thats good too!


----------



## Hurt (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay folks, a little update.

MP's clen has been amazing!  I am currently stacking it with T3 at clen 40mcg, T3 50mcg and the fat is continuing to melt off, while sparing muscle.  I am very impressed with the results: my body has literally transformed in the last few weeks.

My current fat loss protocol is: Upon waking, take 40mcg clen, 50mcg T3, 1000mg green tea extract, 4iu GH, and BCAAs, then 40min of fasted cardio before breakfast.  It's WORKING.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 20, 2012)

when is your contest?


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 20, 2012)

Love the www.mpresearchsupply.com products. I wish I could use stims, but I think my constant use of EC and my new meds have fucked that for me. I get too much anxiety.

Lucky guys.


----------



## Hurt (Aug 20, 2012)

ken said:


> when is your contest?



October 20!


----------



## Hurt (Aug 20, 2012)

Here's an idea of how lean I've gotten, while keeping muscle.  220lbs here:


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 20, 2012)

Looking great, those legs are crazy. You have great arms, they don't seem to have a real big peak. Is it genetic or an optical illusion because your delts are huge?

Hope that doesn't sound negative, just wondering.


----------



## DF (Aug 20, 2012)

Looking great Hurt!


----------



## JOMO (Aug 20, 2012)

Beast mode brotha! I would kill myself though with this heat and those stacked together. You def are putting in the work my man. Good shit!


----------



## Hurt (Aug 20, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Looking great, those legs are crazy. You have great arms, they don't seem to have a real big peak. Is it genetic or an optical illusion because your delts are huge?
> 
> Hope that doesn't sound negative, just wondering.



Thanks man...my biceps don't peak very well, just my genetics!  They have very long heads, so I just have to keep building them up!



Dfeaton said:


> Looking great Hurt!



Thanks brother...definitely owe it to you for helping me out!



JOMO said:


> Beast mode brotha! I would kill myself though with this heat and those stacked together. You def are putting in the work my man. Good shit!



Yeah it's tough...I thought I was gonna die doing legs today...and I'm getting winded pretty easily because I'm on like ZERO carbs and the clen and T3 has my heart pumping!


----------



## Spongy (Aug 26, 2012)

Be safe brother!  Looking good!  Very impressed with the legs.


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey hurt, are u on cycle while running clen or not?


----------



## theminister (Sep 10, 2012)

I thought clen was supposed to be ramped up, like 40, 40, 60, 60, 80, then 80 until the 2 weeks mark, two weeks off and back on it


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 10, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> I thought clen was supposed to be ramped up, like 40, 40, 60, 60, 80, then 80 until the 2 weeks mark, two weeks off and back on it


That is always a popular way to run clen but the last couple of years have found guys finding a dose they can handle and then running that for the 2 weeks. Guys have found no real benefit to starting low and then increasing.


----------



## Rip (Nov 26, 2012)

I just ordered some earlier today, before even seeing this thread. Glad I found this thread. 



63Vette said:


> I have used MPs clen many times... it is on point for damn sure. You will love the results.


----------



## Rip (Nov 29, 2012)

I just got some from MP.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 18, 2013)

Any updates?


----------

